# Delta 18-36 x5 drum sander.



## michelletwo

I have the same tracking issues with my small performax..it is annoying!


----------



## Howie

My Jet 16/32 was good to go right out of the box.u se it everyday and no problems.


----------



## degoose

I too have the Jet and no problems and no adjustment .. straight out of the box…
Good score just the same..


----------



## Ken90712

Now you tell me LOL The savings were worth the headache I guess.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Ken,

Thank you… I'll send this to Bob.

Glad the main Business end works good!
... maybe, in time, you'll discover the Secret to handling that tracking.

Does anything 'turn' to get it out of adjustment?

Maybe a newer belt would work better…(


> )
> ... old one stretching, etc. (


)

I'm glad your overall outlook is good!

Thanks for the Review.


----------



## Kentuk55

awesome… word of mouth is sometimes best. good find and good friend for fixin u up


----------



## JL7

Hey Ken - you will surely enjoy this if you get beyond the tracking issues…...the fact that you didn't pay retail helps! Joe might be spot on, maybe a new belt is in order?

You'll figure it out…...good score….and enjoy the speediness of your future sanding!

Jeff


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am glad I read the review looks like I will buy the jet instead of the delta.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Ken;

We have the same unit, with the same tracking problems. And we did spend a fair amount of time messing with it. But like you said, you get it perfect and after a little use, is back to tracking wrong.

Lee


----------



## RUINTUIT

I also have the same unit. Bought it this summer from a the local toy vendor as a refurb. It was never used by the original owner, or at least he could never get it to work right. It sat next to the new version and for literally half the cost of the new one, I have the same exact physcial machine except for the new one has a closed stand. I also see the tracking issue, but seriously, for $500 difference, and the work that it does in sanding down end grain cutting boards and other items, I'll suck it up and dink with the tweaking of the tracking hex bolt. I absolutely love what it can do for flattening. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat. I'd had my eye set on the Jet/Performax, but again, for half the price…I'm loving it.


----------



## Dusty56

Of all the machines in my shop , this is the one that I actually hate. 
I've spent more time fixing it than using it, and I should have gotten my money back when I had the chance , rather than exchanging it for a second one. Biggest waste of money and space in my shop. 
I would sell it , but my conscience won't let me pass it on to another woodworker.
Hopefully your problems will be few : )

*Safety issue :*
Be cautious about turning off the belt drive when you turn off the drum. 
My other drum sanders shut down both with just one switch , so that is what I was used to doing and sometimes neglected to turn off on the Delta : )


----------



## Philzoel

I got jet and tracking is fine. Maybe getting belt tighter over all would make it track better.


----------



## JoeLyddon

... does the belt stretch?


----------



## Dusty56

Yes, Joe, they do stretch to a point , but eventually break or tear : )


----------



## gfixler

Sorry to hear about the belt tracking. I always hate that. Like Howie, I have the Jet 16-32, and I have to say that just like him, it was perfect out of the box, and has been ever since. I looked at the belt initially with trepidation, as I've had issues with tracking belts before, but it just worked. I may have adjusted the tracking for a moment or two that first day (can't recall now), but never again since, and I've run it for a year or two now. I was able to pretty quickly dial the thickness in to within a couple thousandths of an inch from left to right as well. Often if I run a full-width piece through, both sides will measure the exact same number down to 0.001" with digital calipers. I've been really impressed with it.

Anyway, I hope you get it sorted! It looks like a nice machine otherwise.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx Gary, no doubt I will get her dialed in. I think being its a cpl yrs old starting with a new tracking belt is in order first off. The Money I saved more than makes up for it for now LOL Hope all is well bro. 
Thx


----------



## scrollerjoe

I also have the delta 18/36. earlier model than the "X" version. I bought it slightly used from a local cabinet shop that upgraded to an industrial unit.

I have tried in vain to get the tracking dead down the center, it wants to shift to one side or the other. No biggie as long as it stays on the rollers and doesnt screw up the material being sent through.

My major issue with the unit is the drum paper clamps are hard to get my fat little fingers onto when loading paper, I end up using a pair of needle nose pliers to squeeze those little buggers.

Also, I do a fair amount of work in pine and running it through the unit results in quickly loaded sandpaper. But this may be an attribute of ANY drum sander when it comes to pine.

beyond these issues I'm happy with the unit.

I have considered a modification to the unit that would use a hook and loop paper conversion setup from a vendor I came across at the woodworkers show in Dec 2010. It may hold the answer to the loading problem.

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/hook-and-loop-comversion-3-wide-per-foot.html

more info on it can be seen at the bottom of their FAQ's page.

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/faqs/

i welcome any comments you fellow LJ folks may have.


----------



## Philzoel

The Jet service department told me to use smaller cuts to reduce load up. Do not know for sure, but I started using <1 /> Hardly move the handle. It stopped rigging when I did that. He says ridges come from loading and loading comes from taking too much cut.

Let me know if this helps. I think it helped me. Decision still out.


----------

